# Scissor lift problems are never good



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

&%*# if it's not one thing today it's another. My lift control box has some kind of issue.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like you tried "fixing" it with a hammer! :blink:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang that sucks. 

Well your not the only one having problems today either. Had a trailer fall on one of the guy's foot today unhitching it. :/


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

A hammer is what I feel like using on it. At least no one got hurt. Can't imagine a trailer falling on my foot.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

renting is grand, you just give it back. 

sorry bro hope you get it back to making you money


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> renting is grand, you just give it back.
> 
> sorry bro hope you get it back to making you money


+1 This is the way to go . Tho I would love to own a single man lift I think it's a 21' x 34" wide fits through doors and gates . JLG I think makes them . Way cool. would fit in a cargo trailer . But ROI would be like never


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> +1 This is the way to go . Tho I would love to own a single man lift I think it's a 21' x 34" wide fits through doors and gates . JLG I think makes them . Way cool. would fit in a cargo trailer . But ROI would be like never


Yeah like a mini-scissor lift. Those things are awesome, I priced one out at about $2,500. I might end up getting it if I get another job or two, well worth the money especially when you have to get way up there to mask/stain/paint.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Was that a price on a new one if so where did you find it share a link thanks


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> renting is grand, you just give it back.
> 
> sorry bro hope you get it back to making you money


The bad thing about renting is they might not have what i need when i need it. With the three i have now, i still have to rent one every now and then.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PP&C Services said:


> The bad thing about renting is they might not have what i need when i need it. With the three i have now, i still have to rent one every now and then.


Own own own. That's what we do and it's the best way overall. If you use it often the cost(s) add up of renting, might as well buy. 

Plus a lot of stuff from the rental companies are trashed out. I've had a lot of mechanical issues with machines from rental companies because everyone gets to beat up on the machines and give them back.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PP&C Services said:


> The bad thing about renting is they might not have what i need when i need it. With the three i have now, i still have to rent one every now and then.


I can see the benefit from owning if you have a workload for that particular lift. l only use lifts 2 or 3 times a year and its hardly a scissor lift. its typically a 30' pix, sometimes a knuckle, elect and gas


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I can see the benefit from owning if you have a workload for that particular lift. l only use lifts 2 or 3 times a year and its hardly a scissor lift. its typically a 30' pix, sometimes a knuckle, elect and gas


Same here...we can't justify owning one with the rental prices usually good . We used a tow behind last Summer...simply an awesome machine and very portable and does not damage the surfaces it travels since it is quite lightweight . I have some pics on my page below .:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

modernfinish said:


> +1 This is the way to go . Tho I would love to own a single man lift I think it's a 21' x 34" wide fits through doors and gates . JLG I think makes them . Way cool. would fit in a cargo trailer . But ROI would be like never


Yep JLG makes one that fits through a 36" doorway and goes up 36' or so. :thumbup:

This job had hardwood floors that we had to cover with plywood before we could drive on them.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep JLG makes one that fits through a 36" doorway and goes up 36' or so. :thumbup:
> 
> This job had hardwood floors that we had to cover with plywood before we could drive on them.


I have an MEC 3230 which is 32" wide and raises to 30' high. Very handy in school gymnasiums and places other lifts can't get into.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

Here's a photo of my smallest lift. The 3230


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

mattvpaint said:


> Was that a price on a new one if so where did you find it share a link thanks


I don't have the link, I did some research on it several months ago and saw it. It would obviously be used, but a few searches on google will pull stuff up. I found some anywhere from $4-10k on some of my recent searches. 

Still worth it for the money, assuming you can finance it.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> I don't have the link, I did some research on it several months ago and saw it. It would obviously be used, but a few searches on google will pull stuff up. I found some anywhere from $4-10k on some of my recent searches.
> 
> Still worth it for the money, assuming you can finance it.


I have been looking into buying one I always save and pay cash for new equipment I try and buy at least a couple things a year this year looking At a new to me cargo van and a lift


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't stand paying interst on stuff the only thing I have a loan on is my house everything eles is paid for I do have one credit card I use try to pay off right away but it does sometimes go a couple months


----------

